# Guide dogs deal with more distractions than ever



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Guide dogs deal with more distractions than ever | Lake Wylie Pilot - Lake Wylie, SC



> Guide dogs and their handlers have always undergone intense training on dealing with distractions from squirrels to skateboarders. But today's guide dogs have a whole new generation of things to worry about: quiet cars, button-activated walk signals, stroller traffic on handicapped curb-cuts, and a greater likelihood of interacting with other dogs.
> 
> 
> "It used to be you encountered other dogs mostly on sidewalks while you were going down the street," said Morgan Watkins, acting president and chief executive officer of Guide Dogs for the Blind, which has campuses in San Rafael, north of San Francisco, and in Boring, Oregon.


----------

